# Developed a Herzogenberg mini addiction



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I just got his piano quartets, string trios, Piano Wind Quintet, and Piano Wind trio. I must say I am pleasantly surprised that they are this good and enjoyable.
My first introduction to Herzogenberg was by his first 2 symphonies. I wasn't at all impressed, but I decided to gave his chamber music a try. They are quite good.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've only heard his _Horn Trio_, and I thought that was quite enjoyable music (even though it's not really 'challenging' in any way). I think it sounded somewhat different to Brahms though, and maybe it is somewhat unwise to compare the two?


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

You were dismissing him when I mentioned him in the other thread Brahms school v Wagner school, or whatever it was called.  I said there that the chamber music of the 'conservative' style is quite good at times.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, and check Kößler and Robert Fuchs.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

*herzogenberg*

I have just signed up, and I am glad to post a reply. CPO is now releasing recordings of Herzogenbergs String Quartets, String Quintets, and piano and string music. A recording to look for, is the one of his 2 Piano Trios on the CPO label. Very fine "Romantic" works, and very recorded. Best, Quartetfore.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

starry said:


> You were dismissing him when I mentioned him in the other thread Brahms school v Wagner school, or whatever it was called.  I said there that the chamber music of the 'conservative' style is quite good at times.


I said a mini addiction, not a full blown addiction


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Yes, and check Kößler and Robert Fuchs.


I will do so.

@Quartetfore, his piano trios are on my list of works that I want to sample.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Of all the works that I know (Robert Fuchs) which includes the first 2 quartets, a string trio, the 2 piano trios, and several Violin sonatas I think that the best by far is the first piano trio. Best, Quartetfore


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Also the small oeuvre of Brahms' only pupil Gustav *Jenner* is worth a peep.


----------

